# ICD-9 codes for Dental visits



## Elvira Medina-Bolduc (Sep 13, 2011)

We are required to use both a CPT Code (i.e. D0150) 
as well as an ICD-9 Diagnosis code for billing. I am looking for
appropriate use of the ICD-9 code.

For example, for the initial new patient visit, one might use the
diagnosis code 525.9. If during the visit, the child is found to 
have a cavity, is it then appropriate to use "521.00" as the primary
diagnosis code?

We understand how to use the dental procedure codes and are seeking
guidance on use of the ICD-9 Diagnosis codes.

Thank you for any help you can provide!!!

Elvira


----------



## Marla K (Sep 13, 2011)

If during the exam it is found that the patient has a cavitiy then the 521.00 as a primary dx would be appropriate, if that is the main problem or primary problem.  Are you billing for a dental office?  If an exam is done and there are no problems noted w/the teeth then the code V72.2 can be used as a dental examination.


----------

